# 4-pin oder 8-pin ATX 12V ?



## xHaru (30. Juli 2013)

Hey,
Ich habe eine Frage, und zwar gibt es beim ASRock Z77 Pro4  einen Anschluss für einen 8-pin ATX12V-Stecker. Ich habe von einem Freund gesagt bekommen, dass ich mir ein be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM mit 580W  verbauen könne, wobei mir aufgefallen ist, dass dieses nur über einen 4-pin ATX12V-Stecker verfügt. Er meine, dass der 4-pin Stecker vollkommen ausreiche. Nun die Frage: Kann ich das Netzteil verbauen oder brauch ich unbedingt ein Anderes mit einem 8-pin ATX12V-Stecker? 
Denn dann würde ich auf das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 mit 550W umsteigen.

Falls es hilft, mein aktuelles System beinhaltet:
Core i5-2320 Sandybridge @3,0GHz (ich würde diesen gerne mit dem Non-K-OC übertakten, die Kühlung ist gegeben)
16 GB Kingston DDR3 RAM @1600MHz
Msi GTX550Ti @900,1800,4104MHz, Stock
Seagate Barracuda Green 2TB @5900rpm

Danke im Voraus

-xHaru


----------



## REv0X (30. Juli 2013)

Das Netzteil hat einen 4+4 Stecker, die zusammen dann einen 8-Pin Stecker ergeben, passt also wunderbar.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Juli 2013)

Dein System braucht keine 300w. Dein Kumpel hat keine Ahnung. Das E9 mit CM mit 480w wäre schon das höchste der Gefühle, das E9 ohne CM mit 400W würde aber auch dicke tun wenn CM nicht gewünscht wird.


----------



## imischek (30. Juli 2013)

REv0X schrieb:


> Das Netzteil hat einen 4+4 Stecker, die zusammen dann einen 8-Pin Stecker ergeben, passt also wunderbar.



100% richtig


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (30. Juli 2013)

Wie oben bereits geschrieben wurde, besitzt das Netzteil 4+4Pin, somit gibt es da keine Probleme.
Das Board kann soweit ich weis auch mit nur einem 4Pin-Stecker betrieben werden, außerdem gibt es 4Pin auf 8Pin Adapter für kleines Geld. Du siehst also, es gibt viele Lösungen für dein "Problem". 

Mfg.


----------



## Niza (30. Juli 2013)

Hier ist der Kabelbaum vom BeQuiet E9 480Watt CM
http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bn197/bn197_cbl.jpg

Hier der kabelbaum vom BeQuiet E9 580Watt CM:
http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bn198/bn198_cbl.jpg

Dort siehst de auch das im Kabelbaumchema mit dem 2x4Pin die auf 8 Pin gehen.

Wenn die Links oben nicht gehen dann gehe auf die Seite von Bequiet:
be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC

Wähle das Netzteiul aus .
Und gehe auf Technische daten .
Dort auf Kabelbaum.
Und das Chema vom Kabelbaum öffnet sich.


*Unterschied 480Watt und 580Watt:*

Das 480 Watt hat 2x6+2Pin für Grafikkarten
Das 580 Watt hat 4x6+2Pin für Grafikkarten

Dein Board kann ja Croissfire daher:

Falls du irgendwann mal SLI oder Crossfire Betreiben willst,
wäre das 580Watt besser.

Falls du aber nie Crossfire oder SLI nutzten willst
wäre das 480Watt voll und ganz genug

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2013)

Das Board hat den passenden Stecker wie auch das NT auch, nur die Leistungsklasse ist völlig übertrieben. Du könntest sogar das System Power S7 400 / 450 nehmen wenn KM nicht wichtig ist. Was ist denn als Kühler vorhanden? Was erwartest du denn als OC Ergebnis



Niza schrieb:


> Dein Board kann ja Croissfire daher:
> 
> Falls du irgendwann mal SLI oder Crossfire Betreiben willst,
> wäre das 580Watt besser.
> ...



Ist aber sinnfrei da sein Board auf dem 2. Port 4 Lanes bietet was für Phys X gerade noch reichen könnte. SLI ist nicht möglich


----------



## xHaru (30. Juli 2013)

Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten  Ja ich habe mir die Leistungsklasse selber ausgesucht, ich habe lediglich die Straight Power-Serie empfohlen bekommen, 580 W habe ich mir ausgesucht, da ich auf der Nvidia-Homepage (da ich bald gerne aufrüsten würde) bei der GTX 780 eine Systemleistung von ca. 600 W gefunden.


Vielen Dank für die netten und vorallem schnellen, hilfreichen Antworten!


----------

